# Svensk installation av OpenOffice

## SwedishElk

Hejsan, har ett problem med OpenOffice.

```
* Unknown LANGUAGE setting!

*

* Known LANGUAGE settings are:

*   ENUS | PORT | RUSS | GREEK | DTCH | FREN | SPAN | FINN | CAT | ITAL |

*   CZECH | SLOVAK | DAN | SWED | POL | GER | PORTBR | THAI | ESTONIAN |

*   JAPN | KOREAN | CHINSIM | CHINTRAD | TURK | HINDI | ARAB | HEBREW

 

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function set_languages, Line 213, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

```

Provade med

```

# env LANGUAGE='SWED'

```

Men det är samma fel fortfarande. Några idéer?

----------

## kallamej

Funkar det här?

----------

## SwedishElk

Nej samma sak. Har testat med LANGUAGE='46' också... Knepigt

----------

## kallamej

Med dubbelfnutt får jag

```
>>> Source unpacked.

 * Configuring OpenOffice.org with language support for Swedish...
```

----------

## SwedishElk

Har provat det med... Samma resultat.

----------

## TPC

jag tror det beror på att du redan har LANGUAGE och LANG och liknande sätt till saker. dom här variablerna används i ebuild'en. testa unsetta dom innan du emergar.

----------

## SwedishElk

Yes, nu hoppar det igång. Tänkte naturligtvis inte så långt.  :Smile: 

----------

## SwedishElk

Argh! Nu skulle det ju fungera trodde jag... Men:

```
{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:465: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `movd'

{standard input}:896: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `movd'

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi4.pro/obj/alloc.obj'

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

 

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0-r2/work/oo_1.1_src/sal/rtl/source

 

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 471, Exitcode 1

!!! Build failed!

```

Någon idé?

----------

## TPC

jag kompilerade openoffice igår och det fungerade för mig.

men openoffice är stort, det är så mycket som kan gå fel.

du kanske vill ta ner den binära versionen (openoffice-bin) om du ska ha det til något viktigt.

----------

## SwedishElk

Japp jag gav faktiskt upp och tog ner binären. Tack i alla fall för tipsen.  :Smile: 

----------

## nightfrost

 *Quote:*   

> Japp jag gav faktiskt upp och tog ner binären. Tack i alla fall för tipsen. 

 

Lyckades du få ner binären på svenska? Hur gjorde du det?

----------

## cjl7

Hej alla,

för att kompilera svensk OO kör

```
export LINGUAS="sv"; emerge openoffice
```

Tjing,

Jonas

----------

